# White Cruze - difference in colors



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello to all,

I have a question regarding my car color. It's a Euro Cruze bought in Croatia, the color is olympic white. Now, I'm planning to add a lip spoiler on the trunk. On eBay I found some options, in which the sellers tell me that they have pearl white, summit white....and that it is the same as olympic white. Can anyone confirm that? Is that really true? Is summit and/or pearl white really called olmypic white in Europe? I don't wanna get a wrong color for my spoiler. Hope someone with a white Cruze can help.

Thanx and have a good one yall!


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

As far as I know, Olympic White is the same as Summit White.

Just to be sure, check your Cruze's color code and confirm with the seller if their product is painted with the same color code paint. 

I also have a white Cruze, and here in the Philippines its refered to as "Olympic White". I'd go check my Cruze's color code for you, but my car is currently parked outside and its raining right now. Will try to get back to you with the color code tomorow morning if the weather clears up a bit.


cheers!
phantom


Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey! Thanx for that info Phantom! Really appreciate it! Let me know when you getta chance, and I will check my code as well to see if they match!


----------



## Hanildany (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes this is the only color I want for my Cruze. The pure white color for my car looks perfect and if accessories added to it appears stylish and unique asset to flaunt your style statement. I can't recommend other colors for my car as white looks perfect.


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

I know that Australia is sometimes different, however I do know and know first hand, working for Holden that Summit White and Olympic White are exactly the same .. 

Want to know the reasoning behind the name change? Apparently the Olympic Committee when the Olympics were on, didn't like the fact that GM was using the name Olympic White, breached copyright or some crap ... so they had to come up with a new name, hence Summit White .. 

I will not begin to tell you the issues and drama's this caused at work when they first changed it .. I have some invoices saying Olympic White but in the Holden Internal system we used it's Summit .. confuses the poor boys .. LOL


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I asked the same thing when i bought my tube of touchup paint. the tube says olympic white but my invoice for the car says summit white.

The guy behind the counter at GM assured me that they are the same and to always go by the vin when in doubt.

thats funny about the copyright stuff..


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Same color just different name


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Heyyyy wow thanx a lot for the info guys. Now, as for pearl white? Not the same I'm guessing?


----------



## ramsey (Mar 25, 2014)

sorry for bumping an old thread, but i just joined and was wondering if Galaxy white is the same as Olympic white (car also bought in Croatia)


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

I know that pearl white is different, it has a pearl tinge to it .... to be honest not sure of galaxy white ...


----------

